# An old bow



## gbclammer (Oct 6, 2014)

Pretty sweet 
http://www.archeryhistory.com/longbows/pics/gamemaster.jpg


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe they had aluminum limbs & they crystallized over time & would blow up like a hand grenade. If you still have it I wouldn't string it up.


----------

